

SAT Scores Continue Downward Slide, but No One Knows Why - snake117
http://www.slate.com/blogs/schooled/2015/09/04/sat_scores_more_diverse_group_of_kids_taking_the_college_board_test_but.html

======
SQL2219
the Thimerosal generation has reached college age.

